# Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Croft Edition (PC)



## zwiebelring2000 (19. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

kann man schon irgendwo
Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Croft Edition (PC)
vorbestellen? Und ich meine *nicht *die *Digital *Croft Edition für Steam...


----------



## LOX-TT (19. Juli 2018)

hier vielleicht
https://www.mmoga.net/Steam-Games/S...MIrbDmmK-r3AIVG2QZCh1lxgqjEAQYASABEgKK2vD_BwE

Zumindest dem Cover nach das dort abgebildet ist, müsste das ne DVD-Rom Version sein. Auf Steam aktivieren musst du die dann aber natürlich auch


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Zumindest dem Cover nach das dort abgebildet ist, müsste das ne DVD-Rom Version sein.



Das Cover sieht aber sehr selbst gebastelt aus.
Soweit mir bekannt ist, gibt es die Croft Edition für nur Digital.
Auch im Square Enix Store, gibt es da nur eine digitale Fassung.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

Es wird eine "Croft Steelbook" Fassung beworben, wird's  also wohl auch physisch geben.
=> NorthAmerica - Shadow of the Tomb Raider Croft SteelBook Edition - [XB1/PS4] | Steelbook Hunterz


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es wird eine "Croft Steelbook" Fassung beworben, wird's  also wohl auch physisch geben.
> => NorthAmerica - Shadow of the Tomb Raider Croft SteelBook Edition - [XB1/PS4] | Steelbook Hunterz



Ja, für die Konsolen. Aber nicht für PC.


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2018)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Ja, für die Konsolen. Aber nicht für PC.


Ups stimmt.


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (20. Juli 2018)

Schade. Naja, dann muss ich wohl das Release-Datum abwarten. Anschließend gibt es sicher wieder irgend ne neue Box. Letztes mal war es die "20-jähriges-Jubiläum"- Edition von ROTTR, in der alles vorhanden war...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Juli 2018)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> Letztes mal war es die "20-jähriges-Jubiläum"- Edition von ROTTR, in der alles vorhanden war...



Die wurde damals anlässlich des Releases auf der PS4-Version veröffentlicht, weil dieser ja ein Jahr nach den anderen Fassungen erst erfolgt ist.
Das wird diesmal ja nicht passieren, weil es keinen Exklusivdeal gibt und alle Plattformen gleichzeitig erscheinen.

Wenn es dir nur um eine Box geht: Die Standard-Fassung für PC gibt es auf jeden Fall in physischer Form.


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (21. Juli 2018)

Ja, ich hätte halt nur gerne das komplette Spiel, mit allen Gräbern. Im ersten Teil gab es ja sogar in der Standard-Edition verbarrikadierte Gräber-Eingänge, die man ohne Season-Pass gar nicht öffnen konnte. Wenn man das nicht wusste, ist man an den Eingängen echt verzweifelt.
Wer bitte verkauft denn halbe Spiele? Das ist doch nicht richtig!


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (21. Juli 2018)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> Ja, ich hätte halt nur gerne das komplette Spiel, mit allen Gräbern. Im ersten Teil gab es ja sogar in der Standard-Edition verbarrikadierte Gräber-Eingänge, die man ohne Season-Pass gar nicht öffnen konnte. Wenn man das nicht wusste, ist man an den Eingängen echt verzweifelt.
> Wer bitte verkauft denn halbe Spiele? Das ist doch nicht richtig!


Das stört mich, ehrlich gesagt, auch. Es ist was anderes, wenn Zusatzinhalte zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt erstellt werden oder es Abschnitte nicht ins fertige Spiel geschafft haben. Aber wenn die Publisher bewußt teile "zurückhalten" / "stückeln", um daraus irgendwie mehr Profit zu schlagen, hat das einen miesen Beigeschmack.
Dennoch habe ich im konkreten Fall eine digitale, vollständige Version für PS4 vorbestellt. Früher war ich auch ein überzeugter Verfechter der physischen Kopien; Steam hat mich möglicherweise weichgekocht.
Einerseits sehe ich den immer geringer werdenden Wiederverkaufswert einer Spiele-DVD nach kurzer Zeit und andererseits den großen Komfortgewinn, keine Datenträger mehr jonglieren zu müssen. Auch auf Konsole wird ja bereits installiert und gepatcht, was das Zeug hält. Der "Vorteil" des direkten Starts von der Disc ist lange Geschichte.


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (21. Juli 2018)

Keine physische Disk ist keine Option!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2018)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> Keine physische Disk ist keine Option!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Korrekt. Ich warte ab welche Retail-Versionen erscheinen und wähle am Ende die mit dem aus meiner Sicht besten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Shadow_Man (22. Juli 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hier vielleicht
> https://www.mmoga.net/Steam-Games/S...MIrbDmmK-r3AIVG2QZCh1lxgqjEAQYASABEgKK2vD_BwE
> 
> Zumindest dem Cover nach das dort abgebildet ist, müsste das ne DVD-Rom Version sein. Auf Steam aktivieren musst du die dann aber natürlich auch



Bei mmoga kann man keine verpackte Versionen kaufen. Die schicken dir dann immer per E-Mail einfach einen Key


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (21. August 2018)

Gibt's schon irgendwo neue Informationen bezüglich Erscheinung oder Verfügbarkeit von "Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Croft Edition (PC)"?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (23. August 2018)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> Gibt's schon irgendwo neue Informationen bezüglich Erscheinung oder Verfügbarkeit von "Shadow of the Tomb Raider - Croft Edition (PC)"?



Ab 14 September 0 Uhr spielbar und nur als Download für 89,99 Euro UVP erhältlich. Vorbesteller-Boni sind:

- 48H Vorabzugang (12. September)
- Steam-exklusives Wallpaper
- Zusätzliches Fähigkeiten-Booster-Pack

Angaben zu den Vorbesteller-Boni habe ich allerdings nur im Square Enix Shop gefunden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ab 14 September 0 Uhr spielbar und nur als Download für 89,99 Euro UVP erhältlich. Vorbesteller-Boni sind:
> 
> - 48H Vorabzugang (12. September)
> - Steam-exklusives Wallpaper
> ...


Den Season Pass nicht zu vergessen, der soll auch mit drin sein.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (23. August 2018)

Der ist auch mit drin. Sowie der OST und ein paar Waffen und Outfits. Dass was ich aufgezählt habe, sind die *Vorbesteller*-Boni.   Was ich allerdings auch nirgends finde ist, ob diese Boni Square Enix exklusiv sind.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (23. August 2018)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Der ist auch mit drin. Sowie der OST und ein paar Waffen und Outfits. Dass was ich aufgezählt habe, sind die *Vorbesteller*-Boni.   Was ich allerdings auch nirgends finde ist, ob diese Boni Square Enix exklusiv sind.


Ah, Sorry. Darauf hab ich nicht geachtet.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. August 2018)

90 Euro UVP? Bei diversen Downloadshops gibts das billiger. Bei Green Man Gaming z.B. für 76,49€.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (24. August 2018)

UVP finde ich auch etwas hoch angesetzt. Der Season Pass will mich nicht wirklich überzeugen.


----------



## AdamJenson (12. September 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Den Season Pass nicht zu vergessen, der soll auch mit drin sein.



Der Season Pass muss erstmal beweisen ob er sein Geld wert ist. Das Main Game scheint super zu sein .


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (18. September 2018)

So, ich stell schon mal die Frage, ob im Haupt-Spiel ein Unterschied zu finden ist, ob man den Season Pass hat oder nicht. Also ob z.B. Gräber oder ganze Handlungsstränge ohne den Season Pass überhaupt nicht zu begehen sind, oder ob es wirklich nur Bonus-Missonen sind, die nicht zum Haupt-Spiel gehören. Abgesehen von Waffen und Outfits...

Oder anders gefragt: Ist das Spiel ohne Season Pass "geschnitten"?

BTW: Croft Edition für 63,70 EUR hier: https://www.instant-gaming.com/de/3134-kaufen-key-steam-shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-croft-edition/


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. September 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## linktheminstrel (18. September 2018)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> So, ich stell schon mal die Frage, ob im Haupt-Spiel ein Unterschied zu finden ist, ob man den Season Pass hat oder nicht. Also ob z.B. Gräber oder ganze Handlungsstränge ohne den Season Pass überhaupt nicht zu begehen sind, oder ob es wirklich nur Bonus-Missonen sind, die nicht zum Haupt-Spiel gehören. Abgesehen von Waffen und Outfits...
> 
> Oder anders gefragt: Ist das Spiel ohne Season Pass "geschnitten"?
> 
> BTW: Croft Edition für 63,70 EUR hier: https://www.instant-gaming.com/de/3134-kaufen-key-steam-shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-croft-edition/




Nein, der Season-pass schaltet aber meines Wissens neue outfits und waffen frei (wenn du rise durchgezockt hast, bekommst du auch hier ohne season-pass zusätzliche rise-outfits und die 2013er skin). Das Gerücht um angebliche Quests und Gräber, für die man einen Seasonpass benötigt, sind falsch.


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (5. Februar 2019)

So, letzte Post ist 140 Tage her; Gibt's vielleicht irgend was Neues an der Front der physischen Datenträger für die Croft Edition? Muss man vielleicht noch warten, bis alle 7 Bonus-Herausforderungen veröffentlicht worden sind?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Februar 2019)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> So, letzte Post ist 140 Tage her; Gibt's vielleicht irgend was Neues an der Front der physischen Datenträger für die Croft Edition? Muss man vielleicht noch warten, bis alle 7 Bonus-Herausforderungen veröffentlicht worden sind?



Die Croft Edition gibt es für PC nicht als Retail-Fassung.


----------



## zwiebelring2000 (16. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
um das Thema wieder etwas aufleben zu lassen:
Am 05. November 2019 kommt "Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition" auf den Markt. Wird es diese den als PC-DVD geben, oder auch wieder nur als Steam-Download?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Oktober 2019)

zwiebelring2000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> um das Thema wieder etwas aufleben zu lassen:
> Am 05. November 2019 kommt "Shadow of the Tomb Raider: Definitive Edition" auf den Markt. Wird es diese den als PC-DVD geben, oder auch wieder nur als Steam-Download?


Von "Rise of the Tomb Raider" gabs auch ne Celebration Edition als Retail, würde mich doch wundern wenn's hier anders kommt.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Oktober 2019)

Ist glaub ich noch gar nicht gesagt worden ob es auch Retail kommt.


----------

